# Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today  met a few ABN folks (video)



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Me and Dave went to Shupps Grove today.It was suppose to rain but the weather man messed up,it was picture perfect.
 Met a few people from ABN.Gunther,Kate,Digger George,Digger RY,PA Digger,Diggerdan,Blade,Oldtractorman,oh yeah I can't forget phillybottles .
 I did this Vid a little different,I narated the whole thing [8D] I figure I did the music thing enough,needed a little change.
 Good bottles,Good food,Good people.

 Warning! I'm not responsible for my own actions [8|]

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t09BdG9iRB4


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Looks like you had a good time------thanks for the vid[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Most definitely Fred.It was fun seeing all the ABN people.Putting a (real) face to the type on the screen.Also the personalty's,which pretty much matched up with there online persona's.I know I was being myself.Sorry [][]

 Oh I forgot Buzzcut in the flick,I couldn't find the pic.
  Nice meetin ya man.


----------



## digger don (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Great video Rick.   It was nice to meet you and Dave ( Badger )  .


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Yeah,nice meeting you Don.Remember the dude with the necklace?? HELLO!!! hahahahah!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

what a great day for an outside bottle event. was the first decent size bottle sale i've been at in 25 - 30 years. i'm a bit leg weary today, but thoroughly enjoyed it. looking forward to next time!!

 jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

I hear ya about the weary legs Jim,next year they will be even weary-er []


----------



## glass man (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

THE GAL IN THE VID. WAS OR USED TO BE A GUY? DANG!! DAN THE MAN-NOW![]  BEST ONE YET RICK MAN! JAMIE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Nope Dan-da-wo-man[8D]
 To each his/her own but that ain't my cup of tea.God dropped me on this planet as a man and thats the way I want to meet him.[]


----------



## digger don (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

The guy with the necklace was to funny. I,m not real sure if that was a guy ?  Could have been another one of those He- She's .


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Why do I miss all the good stuff?  Sounds like it was good time, wish I was there. Cant wait for the Jacksonville show.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Na I'm pretty sure it was a dude,I saw hair on his ears []


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 19, 2009)

hi rick,  thanks for the great video.   i got to talk with digger ry for a while.  but i didn't get to meet other members.  took my camera, but was so busy looking at bottles forgot to take pics.   thanks again for the video,   rhona


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

I don't go to many shows but I must admit,that was a good one! out side under all those trees,it was great.
  There was one guy who drove almost 10 hours to go to that show.he was selling,but still thats a long drive.I will do the local shows but thats about it.I probably won't see you at the Jackson show poison []


----------



## RedGinger (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Good vid Rick.  We had fun watching it.  We laughed a lot!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

How long were you there Rona? We got there at 9am stayed until 4:00.To bad we didn't get to meet up.
  I really didnt have any money to burn on bottles that day so the camra was my eyes lol Ry did give me a few local bottles from my home town (Ambler).


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: Went to Shupps Grove bottle show today met a few A.B.N folk..*

Wow Reds your dial up is kickin some As!@#$%^&s lol
  Thanks []


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 19, 2009)

rick,  i got there about 11.  amd left about 3.  i must of just left ryan,  as i remember the guy going thru the box on the ground,  but i had already gone thru it.  pick out 5 bottles from it.  also got a cobalt s&d balt. poison from ryan. really a great place for a bottle show,  how long did it take you to get there? rhona


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice Rona!
  It took us 45 minutes to get there.With that new cut through on 222 it makes it a lot essayer,and traffic was low.Everyone was probely in the dinners,because they were packed! []


----------



## Trying not to break it (Jul 19, 2009)

rick, it took me 2 hrs. to get there, and i didn't make any wrong turns[].  rhona


----------



## bottle_head9 (Jul 19, 2009)

Very cool video Rick.Looks like you guys had a good time.The only show I`ve ever been to is in Enfield Ct. Middle of winter in a school gym. Very cool... Thanks for sharing man.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  Trying not to break it
> 
> rick, it took me 2 hrs. to get there, and i didn't make any wrong turns[].Â  rhona


 

 Wow! your dedicated bottleshowgoer [] So are all of those who drove hours to get there.


----------



## woody (Jul 19, 2009)

More cowbell!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

lol my wife laughed at that aslo []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2009)

Good to meet a few people. Lots of people walking around but didnt seem like a lot of selling happening. Many people were more the general flea market people it appeared.
 But it was a very nice day to hang out with people. I picked up several medicines I'll post when I get a chance.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

I saw a cobalt squat for 7 grand Gunther,you should have picked that  one up.You probably could have got a deal []


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2009)

> cobalt squat for 7 grand


 
 That's about $350 and ounce for colored glass. Only 1/3 the cost of pure gold so sounds like a deal.  
 I didnt pay over $100 for anything so I'm still in minor leagues I think.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

You could have gotten it for 100 the way the slow sales were going.[]


----------



## APOTHEHUTCH (Jul 19, 2009)

vid was GREAT...cracked me up quite a bit at times[].It was a great show with memorable people-moments-and bottles.Yes, i talked to the necklace guy too-he was a trip!-but cool!


----------



## PrivyCheese (Jul 19, 2009)

Rick< Do you do the Baltimore show? Would love for you to do a vid.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey, there's my buddy Sonny. Remember him w/ Obama in the Klan robe. Actually he does'nt  make the pottery just sells it. Yes Dear


----------



## mgardziella (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey was that a real human skull?  And was it for sale?  I've always wanted one to put in my "library." lol  I think it's illegal to sell them though.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Hey, there's my buddy Sonny. Remember him w/ Obama in the Klan robe. Actually he doesn't Â make the pottery just sells it. Yes Dear


 


 I could have swore he said he made it,oh well those faces on that pottery might have blurred my thinking process []


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2009)

Where are the pictures??? I don't see any pictures??? You all knows I can't read I need pictures....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  baltodigger
> 
> Rick< Do you do the Baltimore show? Would love for you to do a vid.


 

 No I never went,but Dave and I were thinking of going to the next one.He went once he said.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  mgardziella
> 
> Hey was that a real human skull?  And was it for sale?  I've always wanted one to put in my "library." lol  I think it's illegal to sell them though.


 
 No I don't think that was a human skull.But if it was, I'm sure it would have went un noticed with all that other weird stuff to help it blend in [8D]


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 19, 2009)

That was a cool video Rick and Badger nice job .  Lots of laughs.  Thanks!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Theres 8 min worth of pictures Cap,you drinkin? [8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for putting that together for us, Rick! I enjoyed it immensely.. gonna start calling you Rick Spielberg! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah call me that please so I can get a new job hahaha

 I guess I freaked kate out a little.She aint saying to much .
  Thats ok, there are going to be a few that call you crazy,touched etc but you have to pick yourself up and hit the ground runnin.[8D][8D] ya know what im sayin Chuck []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jul 19, 2009)

I was set up Friday and Saturday and all I can say is, BEST SHOW Ive been to period. Great guys and a steady decent crowd. I sold bottles steady for two days. I also picked up a couple of good deals too. A Travelers Companion Flask, for a buddy and a nice amber embossed BFC demi that someone indentified as Baltimore Flintglass Co. It was great seeing George and Ryan and all the other great friends Ive made in the bottle collecting world. It was an all around great weekend!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 19, 2009)

All that stuff is movin around......I need to go and lick some lead out in the shop after watchen that...[8|]

 I did see Diggers string box though. Hey Digger is that a les Paul????


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

Yup - I'm officially on a diet. OK 'nuff said about that!

 I really liked it Rick - captured the place pretty well. Weather was beautiful.  Bought a Swaim's Panacea for $5.00! Yup - it's broke! (Did I really say that?) I love it anyway. (Thanks, Ry!) Someone was selling a perfect one for $600, but I got him down to $500!

 I had a hunt today with my treasure club, so haven't taken any pictures of the stuff I bought yet. I'll get to that in a few days. 

 Had a great time and it was nice to meet so many forum members. 

 Kate


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  capsoda
> 
> All that stuff is movin around......I need to go and lick some lead out in the shop after watchen that...[8|]
> 
> I did see Diggers string box though. Hey Digger is that a Les Paul????


 

 Oh motion sickness got ya.[]

 I do believe he has a Les George. [:-]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Come on now Kate I was the one stuffing my face with that good French toast! []


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah you were! Those ants in the jewelry box - that was classic! Glad you videotaped that one!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Jul 19, 2009)

Figured out a bottle I found a few months back that I never got around to posting is a White House Vinegar Lighthouse. Apparently a pretty good find!  Some guy was selling one down there for $130. His was bigger. I've got to get a picture of it on here so I can get more info.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  pyshodoodle
> 
> Yeah you were! Those ants in the jewelry boxÂ - that was classic! Glad you videotaped that one!


 

 See I told ya you have to have that cam glued to your hand.You never know what you will encounter at a bottle show [8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Jul 19, 2009)

Now that's some funny stuff! Good video, it looked like a fun day.


----------



## wedigforyou (Jul 19, 2009)

Hilarious, our son didn't pick up on the "checking out the scenery" comment because he was rollin' on the floor from the "freight train"  comment.  We love this show but find less and less every year.  Great weather and great people. Loved the video and the show. Thanks for posting.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  wedigforyou
> 
> Hilarious, our son didn't pick up on the "checking out the scenery" comment because he was rollin' on the floor from the "freight train"Â  comment.Â  We love this show but find less and less every year.Â  Great weather and great people. Loved the video and the show. Thanks for posting.


 

 Scenery comment? oh yeah that mahogany furniture was nice!!!![8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jul 19, 2009)

I thought "a dollar per ant?" was very funny!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry I missed ya Zane.We got side tracked so many times,next thing you know its 4:00. Next time I'll bring some $$ to spend.


----------

